# Where Babies Come From



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

Is there Were babies come from?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

Damn......someone wanted to get rid of that child......reminds me of when I was a young 'en


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2003)

That's the dumbest thing I ever saw!

EVERYBODY knows you can't mail a baby with only one stamp!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That's the dumbest thing I ever saw!
> 
> EVERYBODY knows you can't mail a baby with only one stamp!
> ...




Yeah, and it'd never get there, knowing UPS and Fed Ex (no offense to any postal workers here!).

Think about it, that poor kid, sitting there in his mailbox for days on end, googling while no one responds.... 

Sounds like a model family.


Or Harry Potter. Take your pick.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

Shut the door back up 'cause I don't want anymore.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Shut the door back up 'cause I don't want anymore. *


Just try writing "Return to Sender" on it's forehead


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just try writing "Return to Sender" on it's forehead *



Then the mailman will take his child to another mailbox!! Apparently someone's husband must have found out the child actually wasn't his.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Then the mailman will take his child to another mailbox!! Apparently someone's husband must have found out the child actually wasn't his. *



OUCH!,  that could hurt,


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn......someone wanted to get rid of that child......reminds me of when I was a young 'en  *




Hmmm, did your parents send "Return To Sender" without return postage?  What a shame :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like the mailman just left him there. Maybe we should ask someone more qualified for the rules.

Rachel do you have any thoughts????????


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes Rachel?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Then the mailman will take his child to another mailbox!! Apparently someone's husband must have found out the child actually wasn't his. *


Either that or the Ole Male Man mad a very Special Delivery....


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

No longer at this address


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *No longer at this address *



:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *No longer at this address *



That's good. :rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks =-).


----------



## Yari (Mar 11, 2003)

The kids name is Bill.....


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


/Yari


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Is there Were babies come from? *



I always thought it was a *STORK* that delivered all new babies...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I always thought it was a STORK that delivered all new babies...  *



It seems as though the mail man has taken over.:rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I always thought it was a STORK that delivered all new babies...  *



Na!  The mail is much faster, and cheaper and safer than training some bird!


----------



## Seig (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Na!  The mail is much faster, and cheaper and safer than training some bird! *


and cleaner


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2003)

Why not have babies shipped in by African Swallows?


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Why not have babies shipped in by African Swallows?  *



Probably because they would eat them....:shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

Which one of you wise guys had unprotected sex with the mailbox? Always where a hat when messing around with household appliances! There are diseases out there, for cryin out loud!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Which one of you wise guys had unprotected sex with the mailbox? Always where a hat when messing around with household appliances! There are diseases out there, for cryin out loud!  *



That was funny, Paul


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Which one of you wise guys had unprotected sex with the mailbox? Always where a hat when messing around with household appliances! There are diseases out there, for cryin out loud!  *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Why not have babies shipped in by African Swallows?  *




Or was that European?



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!




What is your favorite Color. Red, No Blue!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Or was that European?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm, a blue man myself :shrug:


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2003)

Where did you get those Coconuts? We found them.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Which one of you wise guys had unprotected sex with the mailbox? Always where a hat when messing around with household appliances! There are diseases out there, for cryin out loud!  *



Well it wasn't me!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

Good Monty Python Reference!
You Rule!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

Actually....I believe it is me......who rules


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Good Monty Python Reference!
> You Rule!  *



Chaos Started it. (* even if he did not mean to *) I just followed


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Actually....I believe it is me......who rules  *




MOB Drools


Cats Rule!


----------



## JDenz (Mar 13, 2003)

No one knows there air speed, so they can't guarantee timely delivery


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2003)

A one ounce bird can not carry an eight ounce coconut!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB rules!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Why thankyou, I do say so myself


----------



## Mickey (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why thankyou, I do say so myself  *





I have seen the exchange between you two, and I believe that you have cheated young MOB. You have actually changed the word(s) written by Rich Parsons.

Better luck next time!
 
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *I have seen the exchange between you two, and I believe that you have cheated young MOB. You have actually changed the word(s) written by Rich Parsons.
> 
> Better luck next time!
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *I have seen the exchange between you two, and I believe that you have cheated young MOB. You have actually changed the word(s) written by Rich Parsons.
> 
> Better luck next time!
> ...




I agree


----------

